# Who's out this Sat. 7/26/08



## Garry

I'll be out, but with someone......


----------



## phishphood

> I'll be out, but with someone......


It's good that you and Sophie have such an open relatioship.


----------



## Garry

Ummm.... yeah....


----------



## B.Lee

I'll probably be in Scottsmore at sunrise Saturday.


----------



## Garry

I'll see you there!


----------



## Guest

> I'll be out, but with someone......
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that you and Sophie have such an open relatioship.
Click to expand...

HA HA...Garry go somewhere with out Sophie....Thats the funnist thing iv hurd all week!


----------



## phishphood

I'm werkin Saturday, but I plan on getting out Sunday AM.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am working on it.


----------



## Flyline

I wanna go.....haven't been out for several months. Thinkin ML.


----------



## costefishnt

tomorrow, and sat, in hte river, may see you out. will bypass ghoon on sat and spend my time river feeshun with the boy. may run down to the M/H/P demo day to show them a REAL boat


----------



## fatalbert43

Probalby going to be out fri, sat and sun. Gotta run the boat some.


----------



## Garry

> I'll be out, but with someone......
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that you and Sophie have such an open relatioship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA...Garry go somewhere with out Sophie....Thats the funnist thing iv hurd all week!
Click to expand...

Don't be jealous Clark..... I like fishing with Sophie, she catches fish and she's good to look at! 

I'm taking out my friend at work and his friend that just got back from Iraq..... I think he deserves to be out on the water......


----------



## hoser3

Like to meet up but just bought a new house and will be moving sat and sun. :'(


----------



## B.Lee

> I'm taking out my friend at work and his friend that just got back from Iraq.....  I think he deserves to be out on the water......


Amen brother, pass along our thanks for his service!

You guys putting in at scottsmore Landing on Huntington Ave? Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## brew1891

workin on it...probably sunday


----------

